# Newborn Question



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok so we are home from the hospital with our new baby boy.. born monday10/16 and I have a few questions.
This is our third child (second son) and our first was circ (







) so this is all new to us. We did not circ him (mostly due to all the wondeful advice we got on here! THANK YOU!!) ANYWAY
My questions (sorry if they have been asked a thousand times.... I cant' find the threads on them and he doesn't let me type for long! LOL)

1. when he pes he has this weird sort of reddish orange clay like discharge.. is this normal?

2. the very tip of his penis is swollen and red and the little whole at the top has a bti of tissue sticking through ) more like the inside is sicking out.. is this normal? or am I not doing something i should be?
All we do is wipe him with a warm wash cloth when he pees. The Dr did say that we can't pull it back yet (obcviously!!) and i told him that we had no intention of ever retracting him. He was like OK. Then he said but you do need to make sure that it doesn't stick .. whatever that means..... but we haven't done anythgin to it other than wipe it with a soft wash cloth with warm water. We use cloth diapers so maybe they irritated it? Anyway.. any thioughts? advice? ideas? Thanks!! (I'll update next chance i get.. probably tomorrow!)


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

I have no idea about the orange other than possibly some blood or something like that. I would not worry.
*ETA: i just had the idea that it could be a little blood mixed with vernix, I could see that being orange-ish and clay like. no biggie if that's what it is. Is is kinda waxy?
And keep on with just wiping, that doctor was talking crap about intact care, you don't need to worry about it "sticking". If it is sticking, then it's supposed to be. All baby boys are born with it "sticking". I'd start looking for a new doctor soon. Sounds like there may be issues coming up in the future.

I just couldn't read and not post. Sorry I don't have much for you, there will be people with actual knowledge soon.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

OP: when he pees he has this weird sort of reddish orange clay like discharge.. is this normal?

2. the very tip of his penis is swollen and red and the little whole at the top has a bti of tissue sticking through ) more like the inside is sicking out.. is this normal? or am I not doing something i should be?

Quote:

dnr3301: I have no idea about the orange other than possibly some blood or something like that. I would not worry.
I totally disagree with dnr3301 here.

Dear Cam and Kat's Mom:

Congrats on your new, intact son!

I am a little concerned about his urine color. How long has it been this way? Is the color clay-like or is the texture? It sounds like there is some urine in his blood and that would be of concern to me too. The penis sounds inflamed a bit which could be a sign that there is an infection. If there weren't blood in his urine I would just say to leave the swelling alone (but keep clean and dry) for a day or 2 to see if it clears, but since the urine is discolored I would advise you to see a Pedi asap. They can give you a sterile baggie that you wrap around his penis in his diaper and you can get a urine sample like that. PLEASE do not let them cath him no matter what they say. It is extremely painful and will cause him alot of trauma. The baggie method should be sufficient to test for a possible UTI or some other infection. If there is an infection they will give him an antibiotic. Keep us posted please. Sorry for your little guy.


----------



## Greeneyes0506 (Aug 31, 2006)

My son had a red foreskin when he was born and I later found out they had retracted him


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

The orange clay sign sounds like uric acid crystals to me, which can be a sign of dehydration.

How is his your urine output? Is he jaundiced at all>


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

Greeneyes: My son had a red foreskin when he was born and I later found out they had retracted him
Yes, i too was wondering if your son was ever out of your sight in the hospital? How long have you been home now?
I wonder if someone got to him and retracted him without you knowing, that could also explain all the symptoms.

PS. also, what is his behavior like? How long have these symptoms been present?


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

he pees a lot. but there isn't always that orangish color, only a few times.He's not jaundice at all, and I KNOW he's never been retracted. He never left our room and the ped checked him in front of us and barelmoved his penis and It appears that it is more like the tip is stickin got his dia[er making it irritated.... i'll keep readin gadn answering questions.. hopefully it's nothing.... but keeep shooting out ideas.. thakns agani!


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry, i missed that you have been home 3 days. YIKES! Now I really do wonder if he was retracted at the hospital by an ignorant person. Was he always with you?


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

My guess too was "brick dust," i.e. uric acid crystals from dehydration. Is he nursing well? What's his diaper output like? I would first try to up his nursing, I wouldn't worry so much about wrongful retraction or infection right now.


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kldliam* 
Yes, i too was wondering if your son was ever out of your sight in the hospital? How long have you been home now?
I wonder if someone got to him and retracted him without you knowing, that could also explain all the symptoms.

PS. also, what is his behavior like? How long have these symptoms been present?

Hi sgeneral mood is good. he is eating ALL THE TIME! the orange stuff was there yesterday morning but the hospital staff said ti was normal to sometiems get a brick colored smear in uncirced little boys. He was never out of our sight and we got home yesterday afternoon. I noticed it was red and a bit swolen this afternoon. It wasn't swollen at all at et hospital or when we first got home.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

glad to hear his mood is good and he is eating alot. Also happy to know that he was always supervised by you. I don't know much about "brick-dust". never had this occur with my intact infant. Did you google it online? It would be interesting to read more about it. i hope that it clears tomorrow for him.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

My intact ds had this red dust stuff in his diaper for the first week. We were very concerned, took him to the ped, but he was fine. He was not dehydrated, not jaundiced. It eventually went away. Are you using 'sposies? You might try a cloth diaper to see if you still have the same sticking and red clay problem.

Try to relax and enjoy your babymoon! In my experience what you are describing is okay, if not completely normal.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I think it's fine. It sounds like brick dust to me too.

http://www.kidsgrowth.com/resources/...ail.cfm?id=864

Quote:

Bloody Urine
Actually, blood in the urine is always abnormal. However, infants' urine may normally contain significant amounts of uric acid. These crystals get trapped in the diaper liner and appear like red brick dust. If the "blood" in the urine has this appearance, it is probably not really blood but uric acid crystals.
Is your milk in yet? I think it can be normal for some babies to have a higher concentration of uric crystals, and it isn't necessarily dehydration. Just needs to flush out, and it will, as he takes in more milk. Good to know he's peeing well and often.

The foreskin is often a deeper color at the end, so redness may not indicate infection or irritation. And it does kind of look like the end is turned inside out a little, because the foreskin is a double-walled tube. The swelling may or may not be something to worry about. I'd let him be diaper-free as much as possible- you can put a towel or a prefold under him. See if airing out helps at all.

And YAY, y'all! for leaving him intact.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Don't a lot of babies have minor jaundice issues, so minor nobody is freaking out over it (or might not even mention it), but enough to maybe be peeing out a little bilirubin? That's the only orange pee issue I personally have experience with (and it's been a few years, so sorry if I'm foggy on detail or got something wrong terminology-wise). Pour some colostrum through that baby & whatever it is, I'll bet it clears up








(& if I'm wrong, it certainly can't hurt!)

PS Congrats!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
My guess too was "brick dust," i.e. uric acid crystals from dehydration. Is he nursing well? What's his diaper output like? I would first try to up his nursing, I wouldn't worry so much about wrongful retraction or infection right now.

I agree about the uric acid crystals. My son had those when he was newborn. I made sure to always nurse him on cue and other than that paid it no mind. I worry about my children based on how they act. If they're eating, sleeping, and otherwise healthy and active, I don't let things stress me. JMHO.









~Nay


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I know a lot about newborn uric acid crystals (was a mw for 17 years). All sounds normal to me. I always think the staining on the diaper looks like face
makeup. I object to the hosp staff telling you it's normal in intact boys. It's
also normal in girls, has nothing to do with being intact/circ'd. Agree with above that when the milk comes in fully, the staining disappears. Get to bed with your new little wonder and have a lovely babymoon.
Baybee


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

Yep, "brick dust" here when ds was new. Just a little, but I was sure glad I had read about it before hand so I knew not to worry about it. It cleared up quickly and hasn't been seen since.

Do you all think that parents of circ'ed boys just dont notice it because they are already dealing with scabing and seaping stuff already, so it is unnoticed? I've never heard others mention it outside of this board, so I just courious if it is really common, but because of the circ it's not obvious?


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

I work in a hospital newborn nursery. Yes, the orangey color is uric acid crystals. Has nothing to do with foreskin. Means his urine is concentrated. Should go away when your milk comes in, as long as he is nursing well and frequently enough.

The foreskin sometimes get red like any other part of the diaper area can get red, from irritation. Getting him well hydrated should help with chemical irritation. Treat/prevent it like you would diaper rash on the rest of the diaper area: keep it clean, change frequently, exposure to air, barrier cream.

Also, re: the appearance of the foreskin, you might also just be getting used to what looks normal, since this is your first intact son. The foreskin opening is naturally a bit pinker than the rest of the penile skin, because it is the transition area into the redder mucus memebrane surface of the inside. And naturally puckered, so don't worry about that aspect of the appearance.

Congratulations! And bless you for leaving this boy intact! YAY!

Come back if more questions.

Gillian


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby!









Yup, uric acid crystals like everyone said. My DD's had it too, so it has absolutely nothing to do with having an intact penis.

Everything sounds normal to me. Sounds like you have a healthy little boy, enjoy him.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My ds had the "brick dust" as well. When I called the ped to ask he told me it was his foreskin







: the nurse from the midwife office tho knew better. She actually got to see it when he was 3 days old what a relief. My milk didnt come in fully till he was 3 days old so that had a lot to do with it. Plus he went jaundiced at 3 days as well.


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

I guess DS had darker urine when he was born (and he is intact). I thought it was hormones/birth stuff still working its way outside his body. My ped said it was normal to have some bloody urine at first, she never mentioned that his foreskin would have anything to do with it.


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

Why would hospital staff and other medical "professionals" make this (urine problem) an "intact" condition? How totally screwed up!!

I've heard this so many times before, that this or that condition is a result of being left intact. What a pack of lies!
It really infuriates me that they mislead people like this. I used to have so much respect for people that were _that_ educated....until I found out that many of them are just as ignorant as the next person!







:


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
My guess too was "brick dust," i.e. uric acid crystals from dehydration. Is he nursing well? What's his diaper output like? I would first try to up his nursing, I wouldn't worry so much about wrongful retraction or infection right now.

Yep, brick dust is very common for newborn babies, regardless of gender. It's usually just a slight orangish color in the diaper during the first couple of days, before the milk comes in. It does concern a lot of parents though because they wonder if it's blood.

The genitals can also be swollen from the mother's hormones and also from the birth process itself. Pretty normal.

My son's foreskin has always been a little more pink at the tip, it's almost as if a tiny bit of inner-skin is visible at the tip. Just a normal variation for him, he's never had any significant irritation and he's never had a UTI or other infection.

Jen


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Now that is pretty weird...brick dust being labeled as an intact problem? Will I ever stop being shocked at the ignorance of some healthcare workers? Baby girls can get it too, as can circ'd boys...but I am thinking after what was said is that if they had been circ'd at that point there would be enough blood and oozy stuff there that it likely wouldn't be noticed







: .


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah, Jillie, I think you're on to something there.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi there and congrats on your new baby boy! The care you are giving him sounds perfect. Just wipe with a warm cloth and that's all he needs. I would be leary if the doc who told you to watch for it "sticking" was to be his regular doc though, that advice just seems to be out of left field to me.

ITA with the others about the brick dust too. Both of my boys had it at birth and it was resolved quickly after my milk came in both times. Enjoy your new little one!

Take care,
Tara


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

thank you all! NAK so please excuse teh typos.
We're doing better. The orange stuff is gone. My milk is definately in (has been for a few days and once he really sarted gulping when he was eating it seemed to help (urine didn't smell as strong either) the tip is still red and looks swollen, BUT he doesn't cry about it. I have wjus tbeen wiping it gently with a cloth when i change him and leaving it alone other than that. I am going ot try and put some comustrum on it like someoen suggestedm, as I'm sure it will help. We are using cloth diapers and have since birth, so I don't think it's a sposie problem. Sorry if i sound ignorant and believe what teh health care people tell me... I really have no experience with this. ANYWAY! We've been leaving his diaper off or at least coverless most of the tiem so that seems to be helping too. We go to teh ped tomorrow and i'll be very clear that they are not to touch it in any way (better to get teh message across loud and cleear and avoid teh possible retraction>) Hoping that teh redness is all gone by then so he wont' even ask! Thansk again!


----------

